# Setup up Mobile browser in Firefox | download all your mobile softwares in PC



## the.kaushik (Jul 27, 2008)

May be many of us already know this.Please neglect this 

This is a crazy find and hope you all will like it.

With this hack we will be able to browse mobile sites in mobile format in PC(firefox)
See this. Thats *n-series.com when i opened in firefox.
Image Link: *bp3.blogger.com/_1i34TEnMBWE/SIq_jWsGtoI/AAAAAAAAASE/B4ME9EP8J4k/s1600-h/n-series1.png

Prerequisites:
Firefox 3 browser (link)
User agent switcher plugin for firefox (*www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all.html)

Steps:

   1. Once you have download firefox and the plugin install the both first.
   2. Once the plugin has been installed go to Tools --> User Agent Switcher --> Options --> Options
   3. Click on the UserAgent tab on left hand side and click on the Add button.
   4. On the Description field give any description. Say (Mobile browser)
   5. On the User Agent field give the following.


    Mozilla/5.0 (SymbianOS/9.2; U; Series60/3.1 NokiaN95/11.0.026; Profile MIDP-2.0 Configuration/CLDC-1.1) AppleWebKit/413 (KHTML, like Gecko) Safari/413

Thats it.

       6.  Now under Tools --> User Agent Switcher you will get the new option. Just click on it.

Now browse with you high end mobile browser. 

If you like the post please give some comment in my blog. (here: *classictutorials.blogspot.com/2008/07/setup-up-mobile-browser-in-firefox.html)

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Pathik (Jul 27, 2008)

Good tut.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jul 27, 2008)

Thnx For Sharing


----------



## ThinkFree (Jul 27, 2008)

Good find.


----------



## New (Jul 28, 2008)

Nice tut man..Thanks..


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks buddy, but you can also try opera mini on firefox ! just see this:
Opera Mini


----------



## topgear (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks mate. Nice Tute.


----------

